# boat buddy bow eye latch



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

Anyone using a "boat buddy" bow eye latch? According to the advertising you drive your boat onto the trailer, nudge the boat into the latch and the spring loaded pin snaps shut onto the bow eye. Keeps you from leaning over the bow & trolling motor to hook up the winch. Kinda tuff to keep your bow eye up close to the winch with keel rollers on a steep grade ramp. 

Just lookin to make life a little easier when loading the boat. Don't want to waste the money on something that lasts one season.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Buddy of mine in Texas bought one for his trailer when his son left for Iraq. He wanted an easy way to put the boat on the trailer since he was now solo. 
It was on the trailer for 2 trips before he took it off and threw it away. He said he had a 50-50 chance of it latching properly and even then it didn't feel like it was latched very well. The security factor was never there and he hated it. Other than that, I know nothing about them. LOL Just thought I'd offer a 3rd party opinion. 

UFM82


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info..kinda felt like this thing was unreliable or everyone would be using it.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

My dad had one on his boat. It lasted about 2 years. It got to where if you jarred the trailor a little to much it would shut before you got to it. It was more of a pain than it was worth!!


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tried one on a SeaRay sevelle I owned and could never get it to work 100% so it went by way of garage sale.


----------

